# Looking For A Critique, Thanks!



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Hey all!

Looking for an overall critique on my mare. She's a 16 year old been there done that type, 15hh Mustang/Appaloosa. 

Thank you! Hope I post pictures correctly...









Late October 2013
http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/JustusNow2011/media/Mobile Uploads/image-3.jpg.html?filters[user]=116432361&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

December 2013
http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/JustusNow2011/media/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg.html?filters[user]=116432361&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5

http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/JustusNow2011/media/Mobile Uploads/image-1.jpg.html?filters[user]=116432361&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4

Thanks again!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Looking for an overall critique on my mare. She's a 16 year old been there done that type, 15hh Mustang/Appaloosa.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope, pics didn't work for me.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Links don't work either?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

http://http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/JustusNow2011/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg.html?filters[user]=116432361&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

K I have no idea...put them onto photobucket and copied link to share and no dice lol suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I managed to start a photo folder in my account here name Dove. Any way I can link that to here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

You can also go to the 'advanced' reply option, scroll down past message box & upload/attach pics directly, which is the best way to go.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Maybe?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Yay! K, overall critique please!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

She's a solid little horse


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Harder with tack, leaser forgot to use the keyhole pad this day!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She looked a healthier weight and more fit in the tacked up photo. Was she used as a brood mare at some point?

Her biggest fault is that she is very long backed and long through the coupling (I am almost wondering about some camera distortion in that first photo she looks so long!). Shoulder angle is difficult to assess in most of the photos, but looks pretty good in the tacked up one. She has good bone and nice low hocks and knees. Her legs look fairly clean and I like her hind end quite a bit.

She has a very large belly in most of the photos, which could be caused by worms, bad hay, being out of shape, etc. Coupled with the cresty neck I think this horse is quite a bit overweight and I think she would look healthier with some of that weight off of her.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

She has had 3 foals in her lifetime, great mother and all awesome temperaments! The belly has always stuck with her but she is over weight, would like to see her 100lbs lighter.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Her 2005 filly by a Welsh Pony stallion


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She is light boned in front but over all has nice conformation...however she is obese and at a very high risk for cushings, laminitis, etc., She needs to be on a diet yesterday. She is at a great weight in the dressage photo, a little heavy in the tacked up photo, and dangerously fat in the others. See how cresty her neck is, and the fat pads on her shoulders and tail head? Those should not be there. Nor should she have a diaper butt  she is a beautiful horse and I'd hate her to become ill because of her weight!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I absolutely agree and have taken her to my mom's farm since September to be in a dry pen with controlled diet. Supplementing hay with straw for roughage and 24/7 water. She has dropped about 50lbs so far, not much but a start. That belly will always stay, she can be ribby and keep the belly - vet said it's common in previous broodmares.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Not a bad looking horse but i dont care for her neck,has a cute head. She looks very pony like short legged. She is a bit on the heavy side too. 

She does have a cute look though dont like Appy eyes think it makes them look spooky.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spirit I think a confo critique is meant to be more about conformation & what you see as pros or cons of it, not just whether you personally 'don't care for' her neck or eye or whatever.

Nice horse OP. I don't think she's particularly short backed at all though. Just dangerously fat.


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

I know next to nothing about conformation, but ignorance never stops me from chiming in. She's super cute and looks like she's a wonderful ride.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

loosie said:


> Spirit I think a confo critique is meant to be more about conformation & what you see as pros or cons of it, not just whether you personally 'don't care for' her neck or eye or whatever.
> 
> Nice horse OP. I don't think she's particularly short backed at all though. Just dangerously fat.


I know that iam not an idiot i said she was a nice looking horse. The poster who said shes fine boned is wrong there is nothing fine boned on that horse shes sturdy built.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You know I've always loved Justus! She's such a sweetie .

She's a nice sturdy little mare. A bit long through the back and stands just a touch camped out on the hinds. Nicely laid back shoulder and her neck ties in well for her breeding.

While she is overweight, in her defense with the cresty neck....some of that _might _be due to her mustang breeding. My 'stang has a cresty neck even when he's in tip-top shape without an ounce of fat anywhere else on his body. He's always had it and, since he looks very percheron-y, I can only assume that it's the draft in his lineage coming out.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I agree totally, even in peak working weight she has a slight belly and creaty neck. When I evaluate her overall chub factor I looks as an overall but mostly shoulders and butt. 

In the middle of our -40 winter temps I'm ok with her carrying a hundred extra pounds, we have another 3 months of this before mother nature becomes more reasonable. We're continueing with the restricted feed program, hay and straw with no extras, the hope is to maintain and/or lose a bit of weight over the next few months. 

Being half Mustang she has a pretty solid everything, she's naturally a bit of a tank. Peak weight where you can feel a rib if you try but standing back looks balanced is a hair under 1100lbs standing 15hh. She struggled after her last foal in '05 and dropped under 1000lbs and looked HORRID. She's currently a smidge under 1200lbs so yes chubby but being managed. With her diet she is minimal risk of founder if any, she's on a dry lot with rationed feedings. 

I have to admit my inquiry on her conformation is aimed with potential in breeding in the next few years. Before grilling me as a backyard breeder - purpose of the foal is to keep, raise and train. I have over a dozen foals under my belt either raised on our farm or purchased as youngsters. I know where each one of my training horses are, check in every year or two, and have acted on a couple of our buy back options when owners contacted me regarding the horse I sold them.

I've found a gorgeous compact world champion Paint stallion, competes all across north america and has many get on the ground showing and pinning. Will post a few more pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

First photo is a conformation shot of Dove's '05 filly stands 14.1hh and a smidge over 900lbs. Dove was bred to a well put together Welsh Pony stallion, I've owned, raised and trained her myself and very much look forward to this experience again


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Smokes Remedy


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

This is Smoke's Remedy - looked into purchasing a yearling filly by him but it's truely the raising and training I love most.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

More of Smokes Remedy


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Just as a note I wanted to add one last photo of where we started our weight loss program in early 2012. She peaked just under 1350lbs and bust a sweat just walking! 

Over the last few years I've beem pleasantly surprised to see that although at first glance she's a chubby horse, her stamina and actual fitness is notable. First place in our first 15 mile endurance ride, can be ridden at all gates with only reasonable sweat marks. I know it sounds cliche, but this mare is built to be a bit of a tank. I will never have a toned and tucked up athlete  I accept her for the stable and obedient trail horse she is, dabbled in everything from dressage to jumping lessons, endurance and just pleasure trails, local schooling shows she does well with most things with some work but great at nothing. Her forte is her steadfast loyalty and an overall excellent safe trail horse. Such a smart and willing mind, no end to her desire to please.

Anyway, down nearly 150lbs from out starting point, last 50-100lbs is toughest to lose but have a part boarder starting with her in the new year so it's more than a reasonable goal  I have to agree strongly with the short compact legs - even my vet said she would be a much more attractive horse if she had a couple more inches of leg! Otherwise well balanced and slightly long back. I'll post the original photo shared to show before edit. Thanks again for all the feedback


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Please keep in mind, the little chestnut mare is one of the buyback options we exercised - 9 yrs old foundered on all 4, she's lost over 60lbs now and my farrier just gave the ok to start light riding. These are my chubby buddies


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Sorry I have to post photos one at a time, This one is from May 2013 in her first real dressage competition - just walk trot but pinned all 3 classes, 2 of them being first place. I had to giggle when another competitor questioned if Dove were some sort of baroque horse haha, that crest is there to stay!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

K last one for tonight, I'll have help in daylight tomorrow to get some proper critiquing photos including front and back legs. 

This mare has srsly done it all and took it in stride. The filly I kept of hers has been a dream from day one, looking to breed for a bit more height, shorter back to compliment hers being a bit long, and overall correctly built. 

I want to also welcome pros and cons to the stallion I have interest in as it pertains to a potential future breeding.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Proper conformation shot of Smokes Remedy

Please keep critiques on this stallion as it may pertain to my mare, thank you!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

IMO this is not a mare that I would breed. She has some nice qualities, but that is an incredibly long back, which coupled with the fact that she is grade would be enough that I would never consider breeding her. 

With that said if you are hell bent on breeding her I do think you could do a lot worse than that stallion, who I quite like.


----------

